# tomando chá chic



## epi y blas

Esta frase (TOMANDO CHÁ CHIC) la encuentro traducida al español (_Libro del desasosiego_, trad. Ángel Crespo) como "HACIENDO PIPÍ".
¿Es correcta esta traducción? ¿Cabe otra interpretación?
Gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Vanda

Poderia colocar a frase inteira para nós?


----------



## Mangato

A verdade é que me surpreende a tradução, embora que consultando o informal,  _*chá-*_ tenha inúmeras aplicações imaginativas.
Entendo chic por chique, elegante, com glamour


----------



## Carfer

Nunca me deparei com a expressão senão no _'Livro do Desassossego'_, mas, admitindo que pudessem caber outros significados, acho a tradução perfeitamente plausível.
De resto, o Ángel Crespo é um tradutor que não discuto e não só como tradutor de Pessoa nem apenas pelo seu domínio do português. É possível que ele tenha usado alguma licença poética nesta tradução (nunca a confrontei com o original) e também não sei como é que chegou à conclusão de que este era o sentido da frase. Mas, se o fez, fê-lo bem e, como digo, que é plausível, é. Estou absolutamente convencido, aliás, sendo o Crespo quem é, que não é crível que a tradução desmereça o Pessoa.


----------



## Vanda

Ai, gente, para de me deixar curiosa e me deem logo a frase em espanhol!


----------



## Carfer

Aqui tem, Vanda:​

_'Todos têm um chefe de escritório com a piada sempre inoportuna e a alma fora do universo em seu __conjunto. Todos têm o patrão e a amiga do patrão, e a chamada ao telefone no momento sempre __impróprio em que a tarde admirável desce e as amantes inventam desculpas [?] ou antes arriscam falar __contra o amigo que está tomando chá chic, como os outros sabemos_.'​ 
_'Todos tienen un jefe de oficina con el chiste siempre inoportuno y el alma fuera del universo en su conjunto. Todos tienen un patrón y la amiga del patrón, y la llamada al teléfono en el momento siempre inoportuno en que la tarde admirable cae y las amantes [...] se arriesgan a hablar al amigo que está haciendo pipí como sabemos los demás._'

Estas transcrições são da net. Não garanto a fidelidade de nenhuma em relação aos originais.


----------



## Vanda

Eu nunca iria imaginar o que é o tal chá chic.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Aqui tem, Vanda:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _'Todos têm um chefe de escritório com a piada sempre inoportuna e a alma fora do universo em seu __conjunto. Todos têm o patrão e a amiga do patrão, e a chamada ao telefone no momento sempre __impróprio em que a tarde admirável desce e as amantes inventam desculpas [?] ou antes arriscam falar __contra o amigo que está tomando chá chic, como os outros sabemos_.'​
> _'Todos tienen un jefe de oficina con el chiste siempre inoportuno y el alma fuera del universo en su conjunto. Todos tienen un patrón y la amiga del patrón, y la llamada al teléfono en el momento siempre inoportuno en que la tarde admirable cae y las amantes [...] se arriesgan a hablar al amigo que está haciendo pipí como sabemos los demás._'
> 
> 
> 
> Estas transcrições são da net. Não garanto a fidelidade de nenhuma em relação aos originais.


 
Agora duvido ainda mais da tradução. Não só pelo chá chic, mais sim pela tradução de 
_as amantes inventam desculpas [?] ou antes arriscam *falar **contra o amigo* que está tomando chá chic._

Falar contra, sería_ criticar, hablar en contra o hablar mal del amigo ausente (por el motivo que sea),_ numca _hablar a_ aquele que está numa circunstância tão íntima???.

_Hacer pipí_, _ir a por tabaco_, _visitar a Roca*_, são expresiões para se referir a ausencias imprevistas , nem sempre pelo motivo alegado.

Cumprimentos e bom final de semana

* Roca é a marca de louça sanitaria mais popular em Espanha


----------



## epi y blas

Bueno, gracias a todos por las respuestas. 
Para Carfer, nunca me atrevería a discutir a Ángel Crespo, pero como en el _Livro..._ hay muchas lecturas dudosas y la frase me sorprendía, quise someterla a discusión.
Por otro lado, la frase en su conjunto, a partir de la referencia a "los amantes", me sigue produciendo algunas dudas de interpretación: ¿qué está haciendo la "amiga" del patrón: habla por teléfono con él y le pone alguna excusa mientras está con otro "amigo", quien a su vez está haciendo pipí? ¿habla con alguien ante el cual critica a su "amigo"?
De todas formas, MUITO OBRIGADO y un placer, como siempre.
Saludos a todos.

Por otro lado, y para quien tenga curiosidad, aquí está la traducción de Ángel Crespo (Barcelona, Círculo de Lectores, 1989):
"TODOS TIENEN UN JEFE DE OFICINA CON EL CHISTE SIEMPRE INOPORTUNO Y EL ALMA FUERA DEL UNIVERSO EN SU CONJUNTO. TODOS TIENEN UN PATRÓN Y LA AMIGA DEL PATRÓN, Y LA LLAMADA AL TELÉFONO EN EL MOMENTO SIEMPRE INOPORTUNO EN QUE LA TARDE ADMIRABLE CAE Y LAS AMANTES [...] SE ARRIESGAN A HABLAR AL AMIGO QUE ESTÁ HACIENDO PIPÍ COMO SABEMOS LOS DEMÁS."


----------



## Carfer

epi y blas said:


> Para Carfer, nunca me atrevería a discutir a Ángel Crespo, pero como en el _Livro..._ hay muchas lecturas dudosas y la frase me sorprendía, quise someterla a discusión.
> Por otro lado, la frase en su conjunto, a partir de la referencia a "los amantes", me sigue produciendo algunas dudas de interpretación: ¿qué está haciendo la "amiga" del patrón: habla por teléfono con él y le pone alguna excusa mientras está con otro "amigo", quien a su vez está haciendo pipí? ¿habla con alguien ante el cual critica a su "amigo"?
> De todas formas, MUITO OBRIGADO y un placer, como siempre.
> Saludos a todos.


 
Não o disse como crítica e peço desculpa se o pareceu, porque seria injusta e injustificada. Queria apenas significar que o Crespo era um excelente tradutor, conhecia a obra de Pessoa como poucos e, logo, se entendeu assim a frase, certamente teria muito melhores razões do que as que eu poderia invocar.
Quanto às dúvidas, creio que há problemas de fixação do texto, designadamente neste segmento particular. Efectivamente, a tradução do Ángel Crespo simplifica e dá coerência à frase que no texto português suscita efectivas dúvidas de interpretação. Haverá certamente por aí alguma edição crítica que dê algumas luzes sobre a questão mas eu não tenho nenhuma.


----------



## epi y blas

OK, Carfer. No es preciso que pidas disculpas, no me he sentido criticado.
Además, aprecio mucho tus comentarios, que siempre me resultan de gran ayuda.
De modo que, una vez más, MUITO OBRIGADO.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eu penso que o que fixo o Ángel Crespo foi traducir o que ele entendeu como eufemismo de *xixí*: com o sotaque de Lisboa _chá chic_, vem soar como _xaxí_, que nos remite de maneira paronomásica a *xixí*, em espanhol pipí.
Foi a sua escolha como tradutor (espantoso! e tiro o chapeu diante dele), pero _eu non estou tão seguro_. A história deste texto é muito atrapalhada. Como dixo alguém mais acima, cumpre consultar a _edição crítica_ e mesmo o _facsímile_ do manuscrito.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Eu penso que o que fixo o Ángel Crespo foi traducir o que ele entendeu como eufemismo de *xixí*: com o sotaque de Lisboa _chá chic_, vem soar como _xaxí_, que nos remite de maneira paronomásica a *xixí*, em espanhol pipí.
> Foi a sua escolha como tradutor (espantoso! e tiro o chapeu diante dele), pero _eu non estou tão seguro_. A história deste texto é muito atrapalhada. Como dixo alguém mais acima, cumpre consultar a _edição crítica_ e mesmo o _facsímile_ do manuscrito.


 
Tem muita lógica, Xiao, embora seja preciso forçar muito a pronúncia lisboeta. Não creio que por cá digamos '_xáxi_' nem nada de aproximado. E é preciso lembrar que nós pronunciamos '_chique_' (ou seja_, xá xike_), o que tira algum peso a essa possibilidade. Não deixa de ser, contudo, a melhor explicação para o que Pessoa pode ter querido dizer.


----------

